# What is the most used key signature?



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

Which key signature were most used in each era?

Which is the most used key signature of all eras?


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

C major/A minor and C major/A minor, to answer both your questions.


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

All threads should be like this. A straight question. A straight answer. No discussion. 








Guess I ruined it, then...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

TresPicos said:


> All threads should be like this. A straight question. A straight answer. No discussion.
> 
> Guess I ruined it, then...


I prefer lengthy debates and/or chit chat on subjects that are entirely irrelevant to the topic of the thread.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I think also D major is extremely common. It was used a lot in the Baroque and Classical Eras because of its easiness for instruments to play. I believe this has continued to this day.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I prefer lengthy debates and/or chit chat on subjects that are entirely irrelevant to the topic of the thread.


Why not something relevant?  I'll start.

I'm saying C major/A minor because, while they are two of the most common keys, the same key signature (no sharps or flats) is also often used for works in other keys or no key at all.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Kopachris said:


> Why not something relevant?  I'll start.
> 
> I'm saying C major/A minor because, while they are two of the most common keys, the same key signature (no sharps or flats) is also often used for works in other keys or no key at all.


good point, but that's cheat! . In keyboard music, especially from the romantic period, it's common to see keys where there are many notes in the black keys and some "pivotal" notes in the white keys (say, C sharp major or minor), in that way, the thumb always go to a white key while the other fingers remain in the black keys. You can play fast scales very easily in that manner.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I think you mean "which is the most used key signature".


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

I was speaking in the character of an uneducated person. Therefore ''what'' is perfectly fine here.

C major, A minor and D major eh.


----------

